# Cryptocoryne parva



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It didn't turn out quite as good as I had hoped, but I thought I'd post it anyway. Count the shrimp!


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice parva. What lighting are you using to support it?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never seen brown coloring on C. parva leaves, before. Sure it is parva?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Looks beautiful. I hope I can get what's left of my parva to take off...along with my dwarf hairgrass! Both have stalled and are better at collecting algae than putting out new growth.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is being grown in a 30 gallon tank under a 6700k, 96 watt AH Supply power compact. 

It is parva. If it gets completely unobstructed light and lots of iron, etc, it can indeed get a bit brown.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

96 watts on 30 gallons oughta do it. I guess you can turn any crypt except maybe C. lingua brown if you give it enough light. I have got C. x willisii (the old C. lucens) in a 75 gallon with 2 96 watt CF's, and am getting some interesting brownish red leaves.


----------

